# Alleria RTA by Augvape?



## Neal (16/7/16)

Hello good people,

Looking for an RTA before returning to Swaziland from UK, and almost bought one of these from local vendor today, after not taking my own advice and popping in to vendor after being in pub with some mates for a couple of bottles of liquid. Know nothing about this set up but seems legit although I do not know this manufacturer at all. Any of you guys running one?


----------



## zadiac (16/7/16)

Neal said:


> Hello good people,
> 
> Looking for an RTA before returning to Swaziland from UK, and almost bought one of these from local vendor today, after not taking my own advice and popping in to vendor after being in pub with some mates for a couple of bottles of liquid. Know nothing about this set up but seems legit although I do not know this manufacturer at all. Any of you guys running one?



Which vendor are you talking about?


----------



## Neal (17/7/16)

zadiac said:


> Which vendor are you talking about?



Mate,
The vendor in question is Ian from Vape and Escape based in Carlisle, England where I am at the moment visiting my mam. Very nice dude and is most definitely an enthusiast, so am interested in purchasing this tank on his advice, but this forum is where I seek the most informative suggestions. Up to now have only been building on sub tank mini, so any advice from more experienced forumites would be most welcome.


----------



## cam (17/7/16)

very interesting. lots to like.


----------



## zadiac (17/7/16)

Neal said:


> Mate,
> The vendor in question is Ian from Vape and Escape based in Carlisle, England where I am at the moment visiting my mam. Very nice dude and is most definitely an enthusiast, so am interested in purchasing this tank on his advice, but this forum is where I seek the most informative suggestions. Up to now have only been building on sub tank mini, so any advice from more experienced forumites would be most welcome.



Ah, ok. Sorry, I didn't look at your country badge and thought your were talking about a local vendor. Looks like a real nice atty. I looked up some reviews on it and reviews are very positive. I wouldn't mind having one myself.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (17/7/16)

Unique! I'm the kind of chop that would buy it just on that factor!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB (17/7/16)

I can't offer anything, Neal, although I'd be interested to know why Ian is recommending it. The only thing this RTA does differently is to have a glass chamber so you can see what's going on inside. Other than that, it's a standard Velocity deck. It even has the same wicking guide ring as tanks like the Griffin. I'd be interested to know why he'd recommend it over, say, a Griffin or Gemini. Maybe he feels the glass chamber gives better flavour?

I briefly considered it but was turned off by the lack of a single coil option, but then even more by the Serpent-style juice control where you have to turn and turn and turn and turn. On tanks with the lateral mechanism, opening/closing juice flow entails turning the tank a few millimetres either way. I can't see the benefit of the vertical raising/lowering mechanism. It turns refilling into a mission. That the juice flow only works with the supplied drip tip is another con imo.


----------



## Neal (17/7/16)

RichJB said:


> I can't offer anything, Neal, although I'd be interested to know why Ian is recommending it. The only thing this RTA does differently is to have a glass chamber so you can see what's going on inside. Other than that, it's a standard Velocity deck. It even has the same wicking guide ring as tanks like the Griffin. I'd be interested to know why he'd recommend it over, say, a Griffin or Gemini. Maybe he feels the glass chamber gives better flavour?
> 
> I briefly considered it but was turned off by the lack of a single coil option, but then even more by the Serpent-style juice control where you have to turn and turn and turn and turn. On tanks with the lateral mechanism, opening/closing juice flow entails turning the tank a few millimetres either way. I can't see the benefit of the vertical raising/lowering mechanism. It turns refilling into a mission. That the juice flow only works with the supplied drip tip is another con imo.



Thanks @RichJB, getting some advice from more knowledgeable members is one reason I like this forum so much. I shall pop back to vendor this week and consider my options.


----------

